

I found that the company I work for is putting a backdoor into mobile phones - pooriaazimi
http://security.stackexchange.com/q/15076/10085

======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3989800>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3994054> <\- This has the discussion

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3996020>

~~~
pooriaazimi
Thanks. What's the best way to find duplicates? I know that there's an
HNSearch (it's not really good) and Google, but the titles might have been
changed...

~~~
ColinWright
I just use HNSearch, coupled with a good memory for titles. I search for
single words that I feel like I've recognized. In this case I just searched
for "title:backdoor" :

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Abac...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=title%3Abackdoor)

I often then sort by date, because duplicates usually come within a span of a
few days.

Side bonus, sometimes I find really cool stuff I missed.

TBH, I don't do this anything like as much as I could because of the vitriol
I've received castigating me for polluting HN. I just do it occasionally when
the urge is too great to resist. My profile has more about that.

